# Any Super II's Out There?



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I would love to see some pictures of a complete Super II.:thumbsup:

I have been putting together most of the pieces to build my own but can't find good pictures and info.:wave:

I would like to know what the hub bub is about these cars? Don't be shy. Any good or junk? I see the 300 plus price tag on some of these cars.


Thanks Joe.:dude:


----------



## WooffWooff (Dec 23, 2009)

*Never seen anything...*

..but a pic here and there. based on that and from what I've read they are scarce(read collectable), but not really "Top Dog" in it's class for a racer of todays set-ups. Collectors have deep pockets, racers not so much.......wooff


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

All of the super 2's around where i live cost $195 to $350 BUCKS and none of those had the nice case or original body . The $195 car my friend own's came from a garage sale for $2 bucks ... i saw the car on the track and i think the CAR IS worth the $195 he wants from me for it!THE old time rappers buy the cars (RE MY thread what do you and your friends race)some will always be out bid on ebay by,old rappers with a $300,000 pocket change,i'll get some pics of their super 2's an post asap .The last hood type /rapper race i went to i saw some super 2's that most of the car it self was platted with gold. I had to put my little magnatraction back in my pocket an 'disavow' that i had any knowledge of slotcars and be a on looker. I still can't bring anything to hood dances.Sometimes they sell cars cheap too, $250.:wave:


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I would love to see some pictures of a complete Super II.:thumbsup:
> 
> I have been putting together most of the pieces to build my own but can't find good pictures and info.:wave:
> 
> ...


Here you go:

http://www.toybaron2.com/super2.htm

Hope this helps,

Bob


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

just saw a super 2 clear body listed for 45 bucks alone,complete car for 300.get a lexan body,zapped magnets and a meangreen.same **** different pile.greg braun probably still has super II repros for sale for alot less.if you can find a quadralam arm you can make one,but the motor costs more than your average fray car...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks guys. Almost all the stuff listed is sold out.

I was able to wait it out and grab a few bodies cheap. I'm not working so i'm up all kinds of crazy hours.:freak:


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

What I was told by my LHS that has been around since the mid 50's was that he remembers as a teenager being around the hobby shop and the SuperII's that came in the boxes like that were given to the better hobby shops by the local Aurora reps he actually had all 4 but he does remember that he was told the red one was the rarest of the bunch.
For what its worth. I do have some SuperII parts still in the package if anyone is interested.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

What about a "Super 3" I don't know much about the history of them! I have one built by Terry Flynn. You can contact him here. http://www.hcslots.com/ 
He also does Super 2 replicas.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

I've seen the _correct_ top plates go for near $200 already. :freak:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

nice little car.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

$200? Wow, I bet my entire car with the correct plate doesn't bring that this week at auction. We'll see.......it's up there.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Shouldn't that Super III have the brush tubes on it?? I'm just asuming. I just figured it should??

Cool Car.:thumbsup:


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

Joe

Got a box full of cars and track from a guy a few years back. Going through
the box i found this. The parts were scattered in several different cars, but
they were all there. All orginal supper II parts pickups with the braid,allen
wrench and vial of oil. The only thing I don't have is the red velvet for the 
box. Had to use foam. Also in that box was a white/purple amx pro stock
and a lime nomad, and the best part was it was he just gave me the whole
box free. 

kcl


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Joe65SkylarkGS my Super 3 is a hybrid of the chassis that never went into production. So tubes or no tubes, who knows?????
Kcl, what a great score!!!!!!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

kcl,wow.thats the stuff slot dreams are made of.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

Super II prices have been so insane for several years that even the parts to build a facsimile (running better, no less) are overpriced and insane. That said, if you really want the Super II experience, you can build to suit. That's more legit than you may think: it's how Tony Porcelli invented the thing in the first place, before Aurora hired him to work on the team that commercially produced the secret weapon he'd been crushing the competition with at HO races.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Aurora AFX Super II - eBay (item 270540584927 end time Mar-07-10 19:10:13 PST) Perfect complete chassis. Seemes like a deal to me.


----------

